# Icarus findet nicht geung Punkte



## sight011 (17. August 2010)

Hat jemadn enn Tipp - was ich bei meienr Aufnahme beachten könnte damit Icarus richtig arbeiten kann  ? 

Also irgendwie sachen mit hohem Kontrast auf die  Fläche stellen oder Kamera richtig langsam bewegen oder so was


----------



## bokay (17. August 2010)

An die kritischen Stellen, und dort wo sie leicht zu entfernen sind (glatte Ebene vs. hohes Gras) Tracking-Punkte anbringen.


----------



## sight011 (17. August 2010)

Ich wollte eigentlich meinen Schreibtisch bei der Arbeit verwenden...

Das ist halt ne weiße Fläche wo einige Sachendauf liegen...


Soll ich lieber draußen was filmen?

Macht das mehr Sinn?

Man kann die Punkte auch manuell anbringen?


----------



## bokay (18. August 2010)

Hallo sight,

natürlich bringst du die Punkte manuell an! Eine weiße Fläche ist ideal, da du nur sehr wenig anpassen musst um den Punkt dann wieder weg zu bekommen. Am besten du mißt den Abstand der Punkte, bzw. wenn es der Platz zulässt legst sie genau im Quadrat auf, so kannst du dem Programm dan sagen "das ist quatratisch" und dein track wird um einiges genauer...

hab dir mal schnell einen so einen Punkt erstellt...(2 Sekunden mit Illustrator) (kann aber natürlich nach belieben gestaltet werden. Wichtig ist dass da ein Kontrast entsteht, wo er hinsoll)


----------



## sight011 (19. August 2010)

Einen oder mehrere?


----------



## Another (20. August 2010)

Generell: fürs 2D-Tracking sollten mindestens 2, jederzeit sichtbare, Trackingpunkte fürs Programm zum tracken vorhanden sein.


----------



## chmee (20. August 2010)

Vielleicht bringt es was, wenn Du für das Tracking das Video gnadenlos überschärfst oder Kontraste hochziehst, damit mehr Kontrollpunkte entstehen - diese Kontrollpunkte dürfen aber nicht auf Rauschen basieren, das wiederum ist kontraproduktiv. Fürs Compositing nimmst Du dann wieder das "normale" Video.

mfg chmee


----------



## sight011 (20. August 2010)

#Hey cool, ich dank euch Jungs !


----------



## sight011 (25. August 2010)

@ bokay

mal ne Frage: Wenn du das mit den Punkten machst ^^ ... wie machst du die wieder raus?

Sagen wir die Fläche hat nen Verlauf  ********


----------



## chmee (25. August 2010)

Kurzer Einwand. Genau deswegen ist Icarus so geil, weil es keine definierten Trackpunkte benötigt. Es erstellt den Raum und die Bewegung anhand der Bildpunkte selbständig. Trackpunkte erleichtern dem Tracker die Arbeit, aber im Normalfall kann Icarus sofort von sich aus anspringen. Das Ergebnis ist dann eine Kamerafahrt für zB C4D oder 3dsmax.

mfg chmee


----------



## sight011 (25. August 2010)

@ Chmee - hmm also das Ding ist mein Kollege hat das sogar mit nem Video hinbekommen, das er mit eienr sehr schlechten Kamera aufgenommen hat!

Ich hab ne Kamera Canon 550 D mit 15 Megapixel + HD Video Funktion.


Was mach ich nur falsch!?

Ich werde wenn ich wieder bei der Arbeit bin - nochmal die Geschichte mit dem KontrastRegler und der SChärfung probieren...

Frag mich trotzdem warum das nicht funktionieren will


----------



## Another (25. August 2010)

Selbsterstellte Trackpunkte benötigt man auch nur, wenn das Video nicht genug Informationen zum tracken liefert und deswegen das Resultat (in Max, etc) unnötig rukelt oder eben wenn man direkt vor 'nem Greenscreen arbeitet.

Sie weg zu bekommen, ohne 'nen programmierbaren Dolly zu haben, hängt von den Videoszenen ab. Wenn die Kamera nicht so sehr im Raum um ein Objekt kreist, kannst du sie z.B. (in AE) mit dem Kopierstempel übermalen.


----------



## sight011 (1. September 2010)

nen programmierbaren Dolly?

das es sowas wie einen Stempel gibt hätteich mir ja fast denken können


----------



## bokay (1. September 2010)

Another hat gesagt.:


> Selbsterstellte Trackpunkte benötigt man auch nur, wenn das Video nicht genug Informationen zum tracken liefert (...)


 Kuck mal den Thread-Titel 

Je besser dein track (und Punkte machen ihn u.U. besser) desto leichter lassen sie sich natürlich auch wieder entfernen. Mit einer "programmierbaren Dolly" werden tracking-points natürlich obsolet, außer man achtet nicht auf seine Kamera-Parameter ...

Zieht euch das plus das making of mal rein ... 

Editchmee und überschärfen, ich glaube genau so machen es die Pro´s auch...


----------



## sight011 (1. September 2010)

Ich hab mal an einem Filmset geholfen da war ein Dolly - ein Wagen auf dem die Kamera fährt. Mein ihr den? Dann ergibt auf einmal Alle seinen Sinn! 

Über die Philips Werbung hatte ich in der Page schon gelesen, die verrückten  da kann man nur den Kopf schütteln  und sagen super Arbeit


----------



## Another (1. September 2010)

@bokay 

;P
War ja auch nur auf das hier gemünzt:


chmee hat gesagt.:


> Genau deswegen ist Icarus so geil, weil es keine definierten Trackpunkte benötigt.


 
@sight011
Ja. Das Ding hat sogar 'nen eigenen Namen, komm nur nicht mehr drauf.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (2. September 2010)

Another hat gesagt.:


> Das Ding hat sogar 'nen eigenen Namen, komm nur nicht mehr drauf.


 
Motion Control meinst du vermutlich.
Gibt Motion Control Dollies, Kräne, Hot Heads, Model Mover usw.
Aber für das, worum es hier geht ist Motion Control Grip dann doch bissel arg weit übers Ziel hinausgeschossen. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## sight011 (2. September 2010)

Hot Heads habe ich ja noch heraus gefunden.

Bei Model Mover bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, ob ich da das richtige verstanden habe. Geht es um Modelle die in Filmmaterial eingebunden werden sollen, wie beispielsweise ein Flugzeug-Modell das dann am Himmel fliegt? (Verwendungszweck weilman beispielsweise - sich kein Flugzeug leisten kann )


----------



## Martin Schaefer (2. September 2010)

Ein Model Mover ist ein Motion Control Gerät, das nicht die Kamera bewegt, sondern das Objekt vor der Kamera. Simples Beispiel: Du willst einen Flug um einen Fußball herum drehen. Warum sollte man einen irrwitzigen Aufwand treiben mit Dolly im Kreis oder gar Panther im Kreis kontrolliert fahren zu lassen, wenn es doch so viel leichter ist, den Fußball vor der feststehenden Kamera kontrolliert zu drehen. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## sight011 (2. September 2010)

Es werde Licht Danke MARTIN 


Und Hot Heads sind bei Festivals diese Teile am Kamera Kran oder?

Super Input!


----------



## Martin Schaefer (2. September 2010)

Richtig @ Teile am Kran
Können aber auch z.B. beim Fußball mal flach am Boden Hintertor stehen oder irgendwo in einem Stadion oder einer Halle unterm Dach montiert sein (ohne Kran).
Einziger Unterschied zwischen regulären Hot Heads und Motion Control Hot Heads ist die Präzision und die Datenschnittstelle ... die sich dann auch massiv auf den Preis auswirken. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## sight011 (2. September 2010)

Ok - eine Frage hätte ich noch - das Tracking bei Icarus ist nicht zu vergleichen mit dem von After Effects oder?

Das ist einmal 2d und einmal 3d Tracking oder nicht? Lässt sivh mit After Effects ein Tracking erstellen wie in icarus...?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (2. September 2010)

Hallo,
ja. Ich kann jetzt aber mangels Erfahrung nciht sagen welches besser ist.
Inzwischen gibt es ja bei Aftereffects auch das Mocha welches bei vielen Aufgaben bessere Ergebnise liefert als das trationelle Tracking.
Soweit ich das jetzt beurteilen kann gibt es ja eigentlich keinen Unterschied ob du 3D-Daten oder 2D-Daten da ja immer nur  Bildpunkte verfolgt werden. Da ist es unerheblich ob diese aus einem 3D Rau mkommen oder eine m2 dimensionalen. Wenn ich jetzt nicht falsch liege .

Viele Grüße


----------



## Martin Schaefer (2. September 2010)

After Effects hat keinen 3D Tracker, sondern lediglich 2.5D point based Tracker und den Mocha planar Tracker von Imagineer Systems.

Echtes 3D Tracking ist die Domäne von Boujou, wobei man da dann wirklich in frühen Kindertagen schon anfangen sollte, mehrere Sparschweine regelmäßig zu füllen.

Die Frage ist aber, ob für das konkrete Vorhaben echtes 3D Tracking überhaupt notwendig ist. In vielen Fällen reichen die in After Effects verfügbaren Möglichkeiten völlig aus.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Another (3. September 2010)

Martin Schaefer hat gesagt.:


> Motion Control meinst du vermutlich.
> [...]


 
Mein Held, right. ^^



Jan-Frederik Stieler hat gesagt.:


> Soweit ich das jetzt beurteilen kann gibt es ja eigentlich keinen Unterschied ob du 3D-Daten oder 2D-Daten da ja immer nur  Bildpunkte verfolgt werden. Da ist es unerheblich ob diese aus einem 3D Rau mkommen oder eine m2 dimensionalen. Wenn ich jetzt nicht falsch liege .


 
Für seine Bedürfnisse braucht er, wie die meisten, eh nur 2d Tracking. Die Frage ist eher, wie gut After Effects mit dem tracken hinterher käme, würde er ein 3d-Objekt in eine Szene plazieren wollen, wo sich die Kamera nicht nur bewegt und zoomt, sondern auch noch um das Objekt schwenkt. Dafür sind 3d-Tracker ja hauptsächlich da und liefern für die 3d-Programme Punktgenaue Daten in Form einer 3d-Sternchen-Wolke.


----------



## sight011 (3. September 2010)

@ Another genau darum geht es mir ja! Ich will Icarus/(Voodoo) ja dazu verwenden um eine draußen aufgenommene Kameraführung zu analysieren und ein 3D-Objekt in dieser platzieren.
Um anschließend die Postwork mit After-Fx zu machen.
So wie im Tutorial von heth-films...

Dieser Thread war bis jetzt schon sehr aufschlussreich - jetzt muss ich erstmal wieder Dinge ausprobieren, bis wieder was kommt 

Ergebnisse werde ich Posten 

Ich bedanke mich!

Bis jetzt wart ihr schon super


----------



## meta_grafix (6. September 2010)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Kurzer Einwand. Genau deswegen ist Icarus so geil, weil es keine definierten Trackpunkte benötigt. Es erstellt den Raum und die Bewegung anhand der Bildpunkte selbständig. Trackpunkte erleichtern dem Tracker die Arbeit, aber im Normalfall kann Icarus sofort von sich aus anspringen. Das Ergebnis ist dann eine Kamerafahrt für zB C4D oder 3dsmax.
> 
> mfg chmee


 
Quatsch,

auch Icarus benötigt Trackingpoints, egal, ob natürlich vorhandene oder zusätzlich eingefügte.

Gruß.


----------



## sight011 (6. September 2010)

Du hast anscheinend nicht die kompletten Thread-Beiträge gelesen ;-)


----------



## chmee (6. September 2010)

Nun, meta_grafix, was soll ich dazu sagen? Man beachte "keine definierten". Video rein, anhand interessanter Pixel (vereinfacht gesagt) sucht sich Icarus seine Trackingpunkte selber - man muß sie nicht selbst setzen.


----------



## sight011 (14. September 2010)

Hier ein super tutorial um 2D und 3d Tracking Points einfach zu entfernen:

http://vimeo.com/6526261

er beschreibt auch, dass diese Art und Weise den Vorteil birgt, wenn man noch die Farbe oder den Kontrast verändert -  sich das gleich für die stellen, die die Points verdecken mit anpasst.


----------



## sight011 (11. Oktober 2010)

Endlich hat das travcken mal funktioniert !

Aber so wie sich die Fläche da mit bewegt ist das ja wohl ein Fail!


----------



## smileyml (11. Oktober 2010)

Nur zwei Ausrufezeichen, keine formulierte Fage oder beschriebenes Problem.
Die Antwort könnte kurz heißen: "Ja." oder auch etwas länger "Nein."

Ich denke du solltest deine Beitrag nochmal überarbeiten! Das sollte dir aber nicht fremd sein.

Grüße Marco

PS: /me tritt sight.


----------



## sight011 (11. Oktober 2010)

Ehrlich gesagt - trau ich mich hier schon gar nicht mehr irgendwelche Fragen zu stellen...

deswegen habe ich meinen Beitrag so kurz wie möglich gefasst! 


Ich hab mich an das tutorial gehalten, das hier vorgeschlagen wurde!

Und die Frage wäre: Woran kann es liegen - das die Fläche die ich cinema4d eingesetzt habe, sich komsich mitbewegt? Komisch= sie bleibt nicht einfach auf dem Tisch liegen sondern bewegt sich in verschiedene Richtungen ohne sich in das Video zu passen!?

Besser ?

Ich habe so langsam das Gefühl das meine Anwesenheit heir bei einigen Leuten nicht merh erwünscht ist!


----------



## smileyml (11. Oktober 2010)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe so langsam das Gefühl das meine Anwesenheit heir bei einigen Leuten nicht merh erwünscht ist!


 
Nein nein, das darfst du nicht so verstehen. Nur man muss doch mit gutem Beispiel vorangehen. Und da darf man auch kein zweierlei Maß ansetzen, bloß weil du ein wenig länger hier bist oder etwas mehr Beiträge als andere hast.
Und eine klare Frage hilft oft der Problemfindung und auch dem Nachvollziehen durch Dritte.
Immer schön weiter fragen - sollst ja nicht verdummen 

Grüße Marco


----------



## sight011 (11. Oktober 2010)

Auch mal ganz gut sowas zu hören - Danke !


----------



## Another (11. Oktober 2010)

sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe so langsam das Gefühl das meine Anwesenheit heir bei einigen Leuten nicht merh erwünscht ist!



Mach dir doch nicht gleich so'nen Kopp... 

Also,
leider habe ich ja das Problem keine .rar oder .zip Dateien aus diesem Forum mir anzusehen, sonst könnte ichs mir auch ma ansehen...

Aber,
hast du auf die richtige Ausrichtung der X, Y u. Z. Achse geachtet (z.B. beim Import in C4d -- bei Max müssen die Achsen AFAIK getauscht werden)? Hat Icarus die Szene wirklich ordentlich getrackt u. fand bei allen Frames genügend Punkte?


----------



## sight011 (12. Oktober 2010)

Thx


Also erstmal vorweg - der Thread bezieht sich ja noch auf Icarus, aber damit hat es ja nicht geklappt.
Deswegen habe ich es mit Voodoo probiert.

Ich arbeite mit c4d und er hat viele Punkte gefunden - und keine error Meldung ausgegeben.


Nur jetzt wird mir der Fehler offensichtlich, hab das gestern während meienr arbeit nebenher rausgerechnet und gar nicht so direkt drauf geachtet.

Wenn ich mir das jetzt noch mal anschau fällt einem sofort eine Sache ins Auge!

(siehe Anhang)

Nur was ist da schief gelaufen, frag ich mich!?

EDIT: Also das Problem ist halt das die getrackten Punkte nicht da liegen, wo sie liegen sollten!


----------

